# Lesleykh, where is she?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

On 25th Feb. Lesley added her name to my subscribers list and hasn't been heard of since :crying:
Anyone have personal contact with her?
I´ll send her a PM, hopefully she is informed by email and will see it.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm here!

I've been lurking, but doing nothing in the van and so everything to do with the van seems to have been shelved.

Anyway, we're packing up the huge silver oven as I type - at least, it's feeling like an oven in the van today - and on Friday morning have a ferry booked from Dover to Dunkirk. Once we get over the channel we intend to head through Belgium, Germany and Poland on our way to the Baltics, our aim being to see those areas in summer, as opposed to autumn and winter as in our 2010/11 big trip. We have 2 full months to play with, but we do move slowly, so we'll see how far we get.

The 2 doggy girls will, of course, be with us.

On the way back I think we have earmarked the Hartz mountains for a meet with an old school friend of Rob's as they are both into trains. We've been there a few times, as Rob lived in Braunschweig in the 1980s.

So, I've not dropped off the edge of the earth, just not had much to say about anything for a while!

Lesley x


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I do tend to worry about people you see, :frown2: like where is cabby?

Have you planned the crossing point from Germany into Poland Leslie? Remember we are on the Polish border and welcome visitors from the UK.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I do tend to worry about people you see, :frown2: like where is cabby?
> 
> Have you planned the crossing point from Germany into Poland Leslie? Remember we are on the Polish border and welcome visitors from the UK.


PM me your address. We have no fixed plans, other than a ferry crossing over.

Lesley x


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good to here from you

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Lesleykh said:


> PM me your address. We have no fixed plans, other than a ferry crossing over.
> 
> Lesley x


Done that and received your reply :laugh:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Nice to see you are still posting Lesley, I remember you from the facts Germany meet many years ago, do you remember it?


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Lesley


Not Wernigerode by any chance,


Mind them witches!!


Ian


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Years ago, many years ago, we booked a return ride on the Harzquerbahn, it was so boring we got off and caught the next train back. Video´s always make it look so lovely, but going at little more than running speed through trees after trees was not our idea of a day out :frown2:
In March the trip to the Harz was a complete failure, such miserable weather and spring had not even started.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hans just reminded me they were wooden seats, most uncomfortable, no first or second class all third class.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just found yesterday, there was a good quilt show in the Harz area and a trip to a local quilt shop, the name of which escapes me right now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Hans just reminded me they were wooden seats, most uncomfortable, no first or second class all third class.


I just found the old video when we were at the station, in those days 1991 the carriages still had 
DR and the Deutsche Reichsbahn on the side.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

coppo said:


> Nice to see you are still posting Lesley, I remember you from the facts Germany meet many years ago, do you remember it?


Yes I do. That was the start of our year travelling in Europe. We've been back to that area twice since.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

icer said:


> Lesley
> 
> Not Wernigerode by any chance,
> 
> ...


We've been to Wernigerode a few times as Rob used to live in Braunschweig. Sadly, our good friend who lived there has died, but she'd moved north to Cuxhaven before she passed away.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I doubt I'll be riding on the trains in the Harz - been there, done that. Now the quilts might be more to my taste.

Lesley


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Lesleykh said:


> I doubt I'll be riding on the trains in the Harz - been there, done that. Now the quilts might be more to my taste.
> 
> Lesley


Here's a few quilts :smile2:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/441352832224474783/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Years ago, many years ago, we booked a return ride on the Harzquerbahn, it was so boring we got off and caught the next train back. Video´s always make it look so lovely, but going at little more than running speed through trees after trees was not our idea of a day out :frown2:
> In March the trip to the Harz was a complete failure, such miserable weather and spring had not even started.


Oh but it's a steam train , I love the smell of a steam train

Brings back memories of travelling on them , sash windows, leather straps , wooden interiors

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Lesleykh said:


> Yes I do. That was the start of our year travelling in Europe. We've been back to that area twice since.


Yes Lesley, you had the Border Collie didn't you and a Devon conversion?


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

coppo said:


> Yes Lesley, you had the Border Collie didn't you and a Devon conversion?


Yes, old Charlie dog. We now have two lurcher girlies, but still have the same van.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

There you go Lesley...

https://www.home-of-jolanda.com/english/courses/holiday/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How I wish the hound from hell could be left outside 

Even on a lead 

But he can’t 

So wishes are dreams 

Sandra


----------

